# Upside-down Catfish - Bloated Stomach?



## Frozen

*My one upside-down catfish is older, and had a horribly bloated stomach. I first thought it was pregnant, but that was a while ago and it is most definatally not. It looks like its about to pop. I never see it eat, it just hangs out under the filter over-hang, so I don't think its over-eating. Is this parasites? Should I do something when all my other fish are fine?​*


----------



## heatherhoge

They are nocturnal. They will eat when dark. Go for about 2 days without feeding and use epsom salt. It will be the best thing to use for bloat. I have used it a few times and it only worked once so its not for sure thing but the only thing if its gonna help it will. I use 1 tsp per 10 gal since you are dealing with scaleless fish.


----------

